# Concerned on time lines for visas



## purplerdt77 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi we are just about to lodge our application for a 176 visa, after reading some of the forums we are really worried this is going to take alot longer than we first anticipated can anyone advise us please.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There's a bit of a processing roadblock of sorts at the moment because the states stopped taking sponsorship applications while they were getting their State Migration Plans sorted, possibly some variation state to state but have a read of General Skilled Migration and FAQ 18.
When the states will be ready is anyone's guess and seeing as the plans have to be approved by the Immi minister and we have a federal election on August 21, the outcome could also have an impact.


----------

